# Life Hacks



## Peter21 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

im Internet findet man immer mehr sogenannter Life Hacks (Lebenskniffe), die einen das Leben ohne hohen Aufwand und Ausgaben erleichtern sollen.

Bsp. wie man aus einer Coladose in ein paar Minuten einen Spiritusbrenner baut, oder wie man ein Seil ohne Messer sauber durchtrennen kann. Es gibt fast unzählige Life Hacks. 

Da ich noch nicht so lange am Angeln bin, interessiert es mich brennend, was Ihr für Tricks drauf habt ohne teuren Aufwand am Fisch zu kommen, bzw. das Angeln erleichtert.

Als Beispiel, es ist Sonntag, Angelladen hat zu, man bemerkt, man hat keine passende Pose mehr.

Wie baue ich mir mit ein paar Handgriffen, eben eine neue Pose?
Ich bin am Wasser und merke, dass mich was gestochen hat. Welche Pflanze hilft, die Schwellung schneller abklingen zu lassen.
Wie und wo bekomme ich jetzt ein paar Angelköder (Würmer, Insekten, Paste,...). 
Haken rostig, wie befrei ich ihn vom Rost, wie bekomme ich ihn wieder halbwegs scharf. 

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Ich finde das für Board Neulinge und ggf. auch alte Hasen so eine Rubrik Gold wert ist.

Was haltet Ihr davon?!

Peter


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Bei Insektenstichen sei dir zum Spitzwegerich geraten. Die Blätter, mit den Fingern zerrieben, auf den Stich auftragen. Ganz weg ist es dann nicht, aber es lindert merklich. |wavey:


----------



## Peter21 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Super, danke und so schnell[emoji106][emoji3] So kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Kopfschmerzen/Entzündungen......

Keine Aspirin...etc.mit = junge frische
Weidenrinde kauen.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Wenn die Fliegen lästig sind: Wasserminze auf der Haut verreiben.


----------



## muddyliz (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage nach, da wirst du auch fündig.


----------



## rippi (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Es gibt nicht nur Slivki Show die Life Hacks zeigen. Der Crazy Russian Hacker hat mal ein Video speziell für das Angeln gedreht. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrlZgFvmQrY 

 Wenn du dir botanisch nicht absolut sicher bist, empfehle ich dir übrigens nicht an Pflanzen zu gehen.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Mit Schnürlgummi (Haushaltsgummiringe) und profanen Wäscheklammern kann man beim Angeln viel improvisieren. Je eine kleine Rolle Tesaband und Tesafilm sollte auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Rostigen Haken in Cola legen. Hilft zumindest bei festgerosteten Schrauben #6


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Ein Stückerl Kerzenwachs. Wenn Ruten dazu neigen, sich in der Steckverbindung zu verdrehen, ältere Zitterspitzen machen das gerne, oder sich Ruten von Haus aus schwer abstecken lassen, den "Zapfen" damit einreiben und schon ist alles gut.

Wenn man kein Wachs dabei hat, hilft es auch schon, das entsprechende Rutenteil an der Kopfhaut zu reiben. Die ist ja bekanntlich die fettreichste am ganzen Körper und als Notlösung tut es das auch.


----------



## rippi (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Rostigen Haken in Cola legen. Hilft zumindest bei festgerosteten Schrauben #6



Am besten aber vorher Schütteln um das CO₂(H₂CO₃) rauszubekommen. Sonst wird der Rost zwar gelöst, die Korrosion des Hakens aber weiter fortgeführt.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*



rippi schrieb:


> Am besten aber vorher Schütteln um das CO₂(H₂CO₃) rauszubekommen. Sonst wird der Rost zwar gelöst, die Korrosion des Hakens aber weiter fortgeführt.



Reichlich Meyer's Rum in die Cola... das konserviert den Angler!


----------



## Peter21 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Ihr seid super[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## PAFischer (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Dann ist dem Angler der Rost auch schon wurst

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knut82 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Wo ich hier gerade "Rost" und "Wurst" lese! Ein Feuer unter einem Einkaufswagen ersetzt den Grill! |supergri


----------



## Gummischmeißer (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*



Knut82 schrieb:


> Wo ich hier gerade "Rost" und "Wurst" lese! Ein Feuer unter einem Einkaufswagen ersetzt den Grill! |supergri



Stimmt, und verpasst Dir ne anständige Zinkvergiftung, wenn´s zu heiß wird...:g


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

... nachdem sich der Chrom verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Jawohl, gar nicht so ne dumme Idee solche Life-Hacks fürs Angeln mal zu sammeln. 

Ein richtiger Life-Hack ist dieser:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292677 

Es geht dabei darum, eine festsitzende Steckrutenverbindung wieder auseinander zu bekommen, ohne sie zu beschädigen. Ich habe das selber schon mehrfach erfolgreich gemacht ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154667&page=3 ) , und bin nach wie vor begeistert wie gut und einfach das funktioniert!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

- angelaufene Jigköpfe oder Bleie in Essig legen, frischt diese wieder auf (nette Beschäftigung in der Schonzeit)

- am Abend vor den Angeln seine Würmer mit Kaffeesatz beglücken, lässt diese in Schwung kommen. Soll für Aale aber abschreckend sein

- 1-2 Weinkorken in der Angeltasche sind nützliche Helferlein, ob man sich schnell eine Pose, einen Auftriebskörper/ -kugel, Bissanzeiger bauen will, oder um ein Vorfach aufzuwickeln, eine Flavour-Dose notdürftig verschließen, usw. Da gibt es viele kleine Problemchen, wo sie nützlich werden können. 
Desweiteren wecken sie an kalten Tagen die Vorfreude auf Wein, Weib, Couch und Kamin #6

- mit Kieselsteinen kann man zur Not Haken wieder etwas schärfer bekommen, falls man keinen Schleifstein dabei hat


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Ein Leatherman Wave ist bei mir immer am Start:
-Lösezange (Oder um mal einen leicht verbogenen Haken zu richten)
-Halbgeöffnet für den Betäubungsschlag und als "Maßband"
-Messer sowieso
-Diamantfeile zum Haken nachschärfen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Mir ist vor einiger Zeit zufällig eine ca. 20cm Magnetleiste in die Hände gefallen.
Die liegt jetzt immer in der Angeltasche.

Beim Montieren lassen sich die vorbereiteten Einzelteile dort sicher anheften, bis man sie braucht.
So geht viel weniger verloren, und, falls doch mal was im Gras verschwindet, holt es der Magnet schnell wieder heraus.
Neben alle dem, was die Kollegen an der Stelle schon ausgesät hatten...

:mSie ist auch mein "Aufräumroboter":
Daran kleben nämlich nicht nur meine Ködernadeln, sondern es sammeln sich daran auch alle möglichen Kleinteile, die sich im Eifer des Gefechts, oder durch beschädigte Verpackungen, sonst immer am Boden der Tasche verteilt hatten
Wirbel, Haken, Klemmhülsen, Sprengringe...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Der Trick gefällt mir! #6 Mal in der Werkstatt schauen, ob ich noch einen Magnetstreifen rumliegen haben


----------



## Peter21 (28. Februar 2016)

Ist das Messer mal stumpf, kann man es an der Unterseite der Kaffeetasse schärfen. Das klappt aber nur an der nicht glasierten Stelle.


----------



## bombe20 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

von deiner rechten schulter bis zur deiner linken hand sind es gut ein meter.


----------



## Promachos (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Hallo!

Sich das Buch "200 Tricks für ein besseres Leben" (Wilhelm Heyne Verlag) kaufen (lassen).

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fishangler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Life Hacks*

Mann kann das Lockfutter direkt in einer dichten Tüte mischen. So hat man die Hände nicht voller klebriger Masse. Auch das portionieren der Kugeln in der Tüte klappt super.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2020)

Wird Zeit, diesen nützlichen Trööt mal wieder etwas zu beleben.

Jeder kennt es. Die unzugänglichen Spots sind oft die besten, weil eben gut eingewachsen etc.

Der Tipp hier: Die Rutenspitze beim Marsch durch die Botanik nach hinten. Es verfängt sich viel weniger im Astwerk und Schäden durch Brüche werden sehr viel seltener. Bloss selber nicht rückwärts gehen, denn da liegt man umgekehrt proportional schneller, als man mit der Rute einfädelt.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> *AW: Life Hacks*
> Reichlich Meyer's Rum in die Cola... das konserviert den Angler!


Genau, und Limetten nicht vergessen, für das Vitamin C.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Mai 2020)

Hir mal ein Live - Hook:
Wenn dir die Fliegen mal zu wenig sind, reib dich mit Hundedreck ein.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Mai 2020)

bombe20 schrieb:


> *AW: Life Hacks*
> 
> von deiner rechten schulter bis zur deiner linken hand sind es gut ein meter.


……. hat ein Hobbit mal gemessen.
1m haben Menschen mit V-förmigen Oberkörper. Schmale Schultern und abstehende Ohren.

Späßchen - nicht beleidigt sein.


----------



## Nelearts (20. Mai 2020)

Wenn beim Grundangeln nachts, tagsüber natürlich auch, mal der elektronische Bissanzeiger ausfällt, einfach eine weisse Plastikgabel (Einweggabel) mit zwei Schlaufen über zwei Gabelzinken in die Schnur einfädeln und mit den Gabelzinken im 90 Grad Winkel zur Rute weg auf den Boden legen. Rollenbügel offen. Das Geschepper wenn die über den Boden rutscht hört man und aufgrund der weissen Farbe der Gabel sieht man sie auch nachts relativ gut.


----------



## Seele (20. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wenn beim Grundangeln nachts, tagsüber natürlich auch, mal der elektronische Bissanzeiger ausfällt, einfach eine weisse Plastikgabel (Einweggabel) mit zwei Schlaufen über zwei Gabelzinken in die Schnur einfädeln und mit den Gabelzinken im 90 Grad Winkel zur Rute weg auf den Boden legen. Rollenbügel offen. Das Geschepper wenn die über den Boden rutscht hört man und aufgrund der weissen Farbe der Gabel sieht man sie auch nachts relativ gut.


Dann doch lieber Ersatzbatterien als Plastikgabel einpacken bevor es mir noch den Ring runter zieht


----------



## Nelearts (20. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber Ersatzbatterien als Plastikgabel einpacken bevor es mir noch den Ring runter zieht


Hast Du so lockere Ringe?


----------



## Seele (21. Mai 2020)

Meine sind alle mit locking wrap gesichert. Die von Stangenruten ziemlich sicher nicht.


----------



## Nelearts (21. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Meine sind alle mit locking wrap gesichert. Die von Stangenruten ziemlich sicher nicht.


Eventuell hast Du ja mein System nicht verstanden. Bei PN mach ich Dir gerne mal ein paar Exklusivphotos. Bei mir ist in den letzten 40 Jahren keine Gabel auch nur annähernd an die Ringe gekommen. Die Dinder flitzen einfach nur über den Boden. Die Ruten liegen waagerecht auf einem Rutenhalter ca. 40cm über dem Boden.


----------



## Seele (21. Mai 2020)

Alles gut. Brauchst nicht, ich werde das nie nutzen.


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Für solche Fälle habe ich immer ein paar billige Aalklöckchen mit Krokodilsklemmen im Gepäck. Aus Alufolie einen Haken geformt und die Dinger daran festgeklemmt. Überhört man im Normalfall nicht...


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aus Alufolie einen Haken geformt und die Dinger daran festgeklemmt. Überhört man im Normalfall nicht...


...und kann man ganz leicht vom eigenen Hut abzupfen!


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Yep, sollten ja angeblich zur Zeit Hochkonjunktur haben. Nur sehe ich keine Leute damit rumlaufen ...


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2020)

Mann trägt das Alu unter der Mütze. Das verwirrt die listigen Wilden zusätzlich


----------



## Nelearts (28. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle habe ich immer ein paar billige Aalklöckchen mit Krokodilsklemmen im Gepäck. Aus Alufolie einen Haken geformt und die Dinger daran festgeklemmt. Überhört man im Normalfall nicht...


Sind aber deutlich schwerer und bilden somit einen höheren Widerstand für den Fisch.


----------



## Nelearts (28. Mai 2020)

Und essen kann man mit den Dingern auch nicht....


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Sind aber deutlich schwerer und bilden somit einen höheren Widerstand für den Fisch.


Für die sensible Methode habe ich ca. 40mm lange Holzstäbchen mit einem Durchmesser von 4mm am Ende mit einem dünnen Drahthaken versehen. Da lässt sich auch ein Knicklicht mit dem dazugehörigen Schlauchstück anbringen.


----------



## Nelearts (28. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Für die sensible Methode habe ich ca. 40mm lange Holzstäbchen mit einem Durchmesser von 4mm am Ende mit einem dünnen Drahthaken versehen. Da lässt sich auch ein Knicklicht mit dem dazugehörigen Schlauchstück anbringen.


Auch  nicht schlecht! Wenn man Knicklichter (bei der Entsorgung umweltschädlich) zur Verfügung hat. Und leider ohne akustisches Signal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Auch  nicht schlecht! Wenn man Knicklichter (bei der Entsorgung umweltschädlich) zur Verfügung hat. Und leider ohne akustisches Signal.




Auf ner Wiese wirste die Plastikgabel auch nie hören, funktioniert bestenfalls auf steinigen Böden wobei ich selbst das noch in Frage stelle wenn man nicht gerade direkt am Geschehen ist.

Vor ü30 Jahren hats bei uns auch nen weißer Spraydosendeckel mit nem Stück gebogenen Draht drin getan.
Heute sind wir alle verwöhnt, sitzen 20 Meter und mehr vom Geschehen weg irgendwo im Zelt und schnarchen.


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Das ist bei uns zum Beispiel verboten ...


----------



## Nelearts (28. Mai 2020)

Es geht hier im LifeHacks und nicht um High-End Lösungen für schnarchende Kollegen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2020)

Life Hacks für schnarchende Kollegen ist ein Bissanzeiger aus einem Fensteralarm. Wenn der ausgelöst hat ballert der durch bis die Batterie alle ist. Auch zu Empfehlen für Angelarten wo der normale Bissanzeiger nur kurz mal einen Ton von sich gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Es geht hier im LifeHacks und nicht um High-End Lösungen für schnarchende Kollegen!



Früher nannte man sowas Tips & Tricks, heute muss das nach irgendwas tollem klingen damit es überhaupt angeklickt wird.
Dabei sind es nur normale Dinge die sowieso fast jeder kennt.


----------



## Nelearts (29. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Früher nannte man sowas Tips & Tricks, heute muss das nach irgendwas tollem klingen damit es überhaupt angeklickt wird.
> Dabei sind es nur normale Dinge die sowieso fast jeder kennt.


Tja, das ist das Problem mit der Generation "Smartphone" und den Anglizismen. Bin ja schon froh, dass im vorigen Beitrag von Hecht100+ das Wort "Fensteralarm" steht und nicht "Window-Alert"!!!!
Aber ich glaube wir weichen hier zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns zum Beispiel verboten ...


Was? Schnarchen?


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist die Rute der Bissanzeiger. 
Beim Spinnfischen fühl ich den Fisch und auf Barbe oder beim Feedern seh ich es. Im Dunkeln kommt einfach n Knicklicht mit etwas Tesafilm an die Spitze.


----------



## Sommersens (9. November 2020)

Zigarrenhülsen (  Marke Independent)  für Ködernadeln. Und der Stinkbolzen hält die Mücken fern. Natürlich ü 18
Und ein Klassiker Ü Ei Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. November 2020)

Ansonsten Münze auf die Spule (bei geöffnetem Bügel)  legen, darunter einen Topfdeckel oder eine Radkappe...

Zieht ein Fisch ab und nimmt Schnur, fällt die Münze aufs Metall und es scheppert ziemlich! 
Nicht zu empfehlen für windige Tage und Nächte sowie für Gewässer mit (zeitweiliger) stärkerer Strömung! 

Wer keine elektronischen Bißanzeiger oder Glöckchen verwenden will, kann diesen Bißanzeiger ja mal ausprobieren....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (10. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Life Hacks für schnarchende Kollegen ist ein Bissanzeiger aus einem Fensteralarm. Wenn der ausgelöst hat ballert der durch bis die Batterie alle ist. Auch zu Empfehlen für Angelarten wo der normale Bissanzeiger nur kurz mal einen Ton von sich gibt.


Es geht auch ein Rauchmelder wenn die Bremse von der Rolle qualmt.


----------

